# Fernstudium Grafikdesign



## d-braun (12. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

ich weiß ja nicht ob Sie's wussten aber ich würde gerne was mit Grafikdesign studieren.
Ich mach grad ne Ausbildung vom Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration was mich jetzt nach nem Jahr schon verdammt nervt. Naja muss da noch 2 Jahre durch 
So nun will ich aber in meinem tristen Beruf nicht vollkommen dämlich werden sondern bissl was tun was mich weiter bringt.

Perfekt wäre nen Fernstudium mit Photoshop und Cinema4D oder 3dsMax (+ Farblehrer und was so dazu gehört) dass möglichst wenig kostet, möglichst nur 24 Monate dauert und möglichst komplett zuhause gemacht werden kann. Der Abschluss sollte mir natürlich auch was bringen und anerkannt sein (mit anerkannt mein ich Pluspunkte bei Bewerbungen etc. nicht anerkannt im Sinne von staatlich anerkannt).

So und nun seid ihr an der Reihe.
Die ersten 5 produktiven Antworter bekommen nen Keks


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. November 2007)

Auch wenn ich den Keks nicht bekomme, möchte ich dir nur mit auf den Weg geben,
dass bei einem Grafikdesign-Studium nicht nur lustige Spielereien mit Photoshop o.ä.
auf dem Tagesordnungspunkt stehen. 
Ansonsten: Hast du schon mal bei den einschlägigen Seiten geschaut?

http://www.fernstudium-vergleich.de/
http://www.sgd.de/
http://www.fernstudium-infos.de/
http://www.ils.de/


----------



## d-braun (12. November 2007)

Ich weiß schon dass nicht nur Spielereien auf dem Tagesordnungspunkt stehen. Das will ich auch garnicht. Ich will dir Grundlagen + Mehr lernen. Spielereien kann ich alleine am PC mit Tutorials machen.
Mein Problem ist nur dass bei einem Fernstudium auf den einschlägigen Seiten nur CorelDraw verwendet wird (was soweit ich weiß im wirklichen Beruf sogut wie nicht zum Einsatz kommt). Auch die Akzeptanz der Abschlüsse sind bei Agenturen etwas kritisch zu sehen.
Würd halt gern ma wissen ob ihr Erfahrungen gemacht habt mit Fernstudien etc.
Ich will halt nicht 4000€ für nen Fernstudium bezahlen was mir am Schluss nix bringt weil es bei einer Agentur nur belächelt wird.


----------



## Johannes (15. Dezember 2009)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen bieten deshalb allesamt ihre Kurse mit CorelDraw an, weil sie alle unter einem Dach hocken. Die Adressen sind doch alle in Hamburg und Darmstadt und die ganzen Anbieter gehören zu Klett-verlag. Es gibt nur zwei Ausnahmen, die ernsthafte Stdiengänge anbierten, die HKT-Hamburg und die Grafikakademie in Witten. Beide sind gut angesehen bei Firmen. Die Grafikakademie ist dabei wohl der renomiertere Anbieter, da die auch für große Firmen wie Merceds-Benz und Telekom ausbilden. Aber beide bieten kein Amateurzeugs an. Johannes


----------



## AndreasSch (16. Oktober 2010)

Fernunterricht ist ganz schön schwierige Angelegenheit. Ich würde eher Präsenz-Kurse vor Ort nehmen. Da kann der Tutor alles viel besser erklären und auf Problemen besser eingehen.


----------

